# Best smelling Wax?



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

So from recent reading, all waxes are the same.... :lol:

BUT, which ones smells the best? :tumbleweed:

I used to love the smell of SV Best of Show, but having just re-opened a pot of Glasur, it has taken over as my favourite! :argie:


----------



## takemetothepub (Feb 5, 2010)

Rainforest Rub


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

takemetothepub said:


> Rainforest Rub


I've never owned a DJ wax! (apart from two wooden pots of SN)

oh, just remembered I have Migliore Frutta- the most ORANGEY smell ever! :doublesho


----------



## craig todd (May 17, 2009)

hard candy, i want to eat it everytime i use it.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

ezyme is the best smelling one i have smelt so far


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Good question, megs #16 reminds me of coluring in as a kid which is nice. But it's between onyx and glasur for me so far. Hard candy wasn't far behind. Oh but then migliore PRIMO. I'll say that


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Blue Velvet smells devine


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> Good question, megs #16 reminds me of coluring in as a kid which is nice. But it's between onyx and glasur for me so far. Hard candy wasn't far behind. Oh but then migliore PRIMO. I'll say that


So Megs 16 smells of crayons?! Not 100% what Glasur smells of.... oh Vanilla.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

kenny wilson said:


> Blue Velvet smells devine


Blue Velvet smells like Swissvax Divine?! :doublesho

:lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

amiller said:


> So Megs 16 smells of crayons?! Not 100% what Glasur smells of.... oh Vanilla.


Yup megs #16 is crayons 100% Might even be mushed up crayons judging by the texture 

And glasur has a hint of almost coconut to me, but I've not been able to smell since before I got it  so I might be mistaken


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> Yup megs #16 is crayons 100% Might even be mushed up crayons judging by the texture
> 
> And glasur has a hint of almost coconut to me, but I've not been able to smell since before I got it  so I might be mistaken


Bit of a useless thread this for you then! :lol:


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

FK1000 is just heavenly! Na just joking  I'd say Swissvax Onyx or even Meg's step 3 for that banana sensation


----------



## solarwind (Sep 10, 2008)

Colli 476s... 

Mmmmmmmmmm...... It's the solventy fresh smell that does it! :thumb:


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

AG HD wax smells good, 

but my best smelling wax is Swissol Onyx, smells like mango yum


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

poorboys blue!!!!!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Dodo RR or Ultramint from my bundle.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

PH Pro is nice and different.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

alexf said:


> AG HD wax smells good,
> 
> but my best smelling wax is Swissol Onyx, smells like mango yum


I always thought that Onyx, BOS, Shield and Mystery all smelt the same. :doublesho

Just realised I have owned them all at some point. :tumbleweed:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Rainforest Rub or Hard Candy are my to favourites for smell, actually Butter Wet Wax smells very nice too :thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Love petrol, so FK1000P smells sooooo goood!!!!:thumb:


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Pete's 53. pinacolada anyone ??


----------



## mitchcook (Oct 6, 2009)

I liked the smell of Megs Gold Class. 
But other than that I haven't used a whole lot other than Collinite 476, and other "meh" smelling ones!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Saphir/Mirage for me


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Migiliore Competizione (sp?? :lol - Smells better than any other wax I have


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

dodojuice rainforest rub for me as it makes my mouth water every time i sniff it, pb's natty's blue smells nice too


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Dave KG said:


> Migiliore Competizione (sp?? :lol - Smells better than any other wax I have


It better for the price it is! :lol:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Zymol Destiny or BoS/Shield for me, one is like marzipan, the other a fruity number :thumb:

Just got some RR, but it's at my parents house so maybe I'll edit this at the weekend......


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

without a doubt the best smelling wax i have is swissvax BOS mmmmm


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Dont have many waxes but two i like are 
AG Aquawax
and Migliore wheel wax.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Love the smell of DDJ RBJE followed by a sniff of Petes 53.... true Pinacolada - coconut and pineapple *aaahhhh*


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I would have thought with your lifestyle, bikini wax was a regular, eh Roy??:doublesho


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Never use it Alex me old mate! Stings like hell!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Of what I have - Valentine's.
Vanilla essence by the bucketload.....


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Hot towel before you do it, softens it up mate - the hair that is......


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

I haven't smelled very many but love dodo purple haze... Some of the Megs 'bananna' flavoured stuff is nice too.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Victoria Concours smells pretty damn good.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

dodo RBJE imo


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

Nattys Blue, bubblegum


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

DJ Orange crush :argie:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I forgot about Austintacious !! :argie:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

another for PB's Natty's Blue - bubblebum fresh!


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Zymol Destiny :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

buff not enuf said:


> Zymol Destiny :thumb:


Almonds i seem to recall. We almost bought that the other week! :lol:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

XXX hardcore paste wax is orgasmic


----------



## conrad222 (Jan 5, 2010)

blue velvet is goooood cant quite think of what it smells of tho may be fizzy cola bottles mmmmmm


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Hard Candy and Vic Concours for me.


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Swissvax Autobahn Colacubes


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Dodo BV for me! i love it!


----------



## steeleez (Jan 10, 2006)

Zymol vintage smells lush!


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Pete's 53 and Onyx get my nostrels going everytime!


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Eddy said:


> XXX hardcore paste wax is orgasmic


Seconded!

Plus this one.... mmmmmmm;










Deeee-lish!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I think the best smelling Wax By Far Is Swissvax Opaque! The Stuff for Matt Paint and Foils


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Definitely nattys red, it makes waxing even more enjoyable unlike FK1000P which smells like a petrol station


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Dodo RBJE, Rainforest Rub and Swissvax Onyx all tie as the best smelling wax for me. :thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Pete's 53. Smells of Hawaiin Tropic sun tan lotion. You can even smell it on the car a couple of days later.


----------



## johnz_01 (Apr 27, 2010)

Nattys red has a nice smell but knowing me il find another nice smelling one when i buy more stuff


----------



## johnz_01 (Apr 27, 2010)

Chris_4536 said:


> Seconded!
> 
> Plus this one.... mmmmmmm;
> 
> ...


Wheres the spoon bud? lol


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

Onyx


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The hard one of this pair of beautys smells superb


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Best Smelling Wax Top 3 :
-Swissvax BOS
-RaceGlaze 55 
-Victoria Concours

Is there a perfume-like Swissvax BOS smell ? :lol:


----------



## aston_87 (Apr 5, 2006)

ryanuk said:


> poorboys blue!!!!!


QFT

Smells like bubble gum


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

For me its:

Carbon,
Glasur
Diamond White..

They are my favs when it comes to smell..

If you like pepermint that makes your eyes water get some ultramint..


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Minglorie wheel seal for me amazing smell of oranges


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

Swissvax Onyx and the other ones that smell like passion fruit/mango. A client actually tasted it, sadly it only smells good.


----------

